# Extra virgin olive oil



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

As you all know 1 tbs of Evoo = 125 cals.

Is it healthy to get 500 to 1000 cals from this daily, added to food sources and shakes.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

IMO, I'd say it's fine and I would do it if it came to it


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

wouldn't say its a problem.... I usually take a tbs with my cod liver oil. if ur taking to much for you to digest it will probably pi$$ out ur rear lol....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Big window but yeah why not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Cheers, gonna have bloods done in a week or two , to check cholesterol levels, and due to weight stalling slightly , I'm thinking of adding this daily to all meals and shakes.

Just thinking it's a very easy 500/1000 calorie source to add easily. In shakes , milk , toast, food food, etc


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I wouldn't put that in a chocolate protein shake but apart from that, yes why not


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

It's not exactly satured fat but healthy..Well I always tthought fat intake was only bad if it makes you fat and then cause onto cause heart problems like all them fat people you see on TV, "50 stone and proud" or whatever sh1t they call in now. But if your taking an excess while eating healthy and excersicing could it not be doing more good for you than not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> It's not exactly satured fat but healthy..Well I always tthought fat intake was only bad if it makes you fat and then cause onto cause heart problems like all them fat people you see on TV, "50 stone and proud" or whatever sh1t they call in now. But if your taking an excess while eating healthy and excersicing could it not be doing more good for you than not.


Well just been reading up on the benefits and by all accounts helps with inflammatory conditions, digestion, cognitive , cancers, seems like you can go wrong with it


----------



## oCR7 (Jan 9, 2014)

I used to drink 300 - 500ml a day lol my shakes tasted like ****, works but.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

oCR7 said:


> I used to drink 300 - 500ml a day lol my shakes tasted like ****, works but.


Well I've just put 10 ml in my pint of full fat milk, it's ok but next one I'll put Evoo in first, and see if there'd a difference in mixture ...


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

oCR7 said:


> I used to drink 300 - 500ml a day lol my shakes tasted like ****, works but.


Half a litre of EVOO a day? saayyyyy waaaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Add it to your salads and the food you generally eat (tuna, chicken, eggs),

It increases the flavour of the food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> Half a litre of EVOO a day? saayyyyy waaaaaaaaaaahhh!


Don't go well in a pint of milk though, reminded me of the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

One thing to bear in mind is it's got a very poor omega 3 to 6 ratio.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Would be easier to put a lot on rice meals than in a shake for me personally. Unflavoured whey, 125g oats, evoo and water was one of the most vile things I have ever tasted. Even in flavoured shakes it wasn't good and I can generally eat anything,


----------

